# January '05 7 Series Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

January sales of the 7 Series was down a miniscule 0.7% from the 1,197 units sold last January.

You can also view sales of the Mercedes-Benz S Class by going to the BMW Group Sales Report. January sales of the S Class totaled 1,064 units which was 125 less than the 1,189 7 Series sold this month.

Please note that I report only United States sales data.


----------

